# Genie 0x0A02 -- Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/218210-genie-0x0a02/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

After a day plus of doing a *CLEARMYBOX 2* trying to back all the stuff associated with the missing _My DIRECTV_, I notice my _ToDo List_ was still basically empty - had 6 instead of a normal 90+.

None of my _All Channels_ had a ToDo. Including tonight's _Royal Pains_. So I have converted what _All Channels_ I could over to the Series Manager made via double clicking the







on the remote.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Notice as my ToDo List started to fill up, the response from the remote got slower, but nowhere as slow as the previous NR.

And the My DIRECTV appeared sometime today.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Got a02 on Tuesday of this week. On Wednesday I watched the season finale of The Americans which showed it was 1:11 in length. The show stopped at 1:05 and ask me if I wanted to delete it. This problem has been around for over a year now and from what I can tell it only fails on programs on FX which extend the time several minutes. Because this problem exists on the Genies, I always record all FX programs additionally on my HR21-700 which always plays them to the end with no problem.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've gotten used to going online to see the last few minutes of FX shows because of that little glitch. Annoying as hell.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh Boy...another SW "update"


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

bpratt said:


> Got a02 on Tuesday of this week. On Wednesday I watched the season finale of The Americans which showed it was 1:11 in length. The show stopped at 1:05 and ask me if I wanted to delete it. This problem has been around for over a year now and from what I can tell it only fails on programs on FX which extend the time several minutes. Because this problem exists on the Genies, I always record all FX programs additionally on my HR21-700 which always plays them to the end with no problem.


Why not add a 15 minute extension to the time of the recording for those on FX ?


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Why not add a 15 minute extension to the time of the recording for those on FX ?


That shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> Why not add a 15 minute extension to the time of the recording for those on FX ?


I tried that about a year ago and it didn't make any difference. On a recording of Justified which showed 1:09 in the guide and 1:24 with my 15 minute extension, it still stopped playing at 1:05 and showed the option to delete. There was no way to get past that point. I had to watch the ending on my HR21.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I've had this same problem and BPratt is right. It seems only to happen mostly on FX when a show, usually the finale, goes to 1:15, and adding time to the recording does not help. I've actually seen this a couple of times on BBCAmerica with shows that are 1:15 long. Ripper Street is a recent example, so those shows I also always record on my HR24.

SMK


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RoyGBiv said:


> I've had this same problem and BPratt is right. It seems only to happen mostly on FX when a show, usually the finale, goes to 1:15, and adding time to the recording does not help. I've actually seen this a couple of times on BBCAmerica with shows that are 1:15 long. Ripper Street is a recent example, so those shows I also always record on my HR24.
> 
> SMK


Have any of you guys tried setting a manual record using the channel, time and duration to see if that cures the problem ?
I know that is a pain but it would be nice to know if that works.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I haven't tried that. I'll see what happens.

SMK


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Yesterday morning when I started the old HR34-700 it was locked up. No response to remote or box itself.
Did a RBR and power light came on but after several minutes box had not begun a startup. RBR for a sceond time then it booted up and displayed "found new software 0A02' or something like that.

Apparently it locked up trying to get new stuff.

All seems to be OK now!!!

J C


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

After the update, my HR44-500 kept calling DirecTV and apparently failing - found about a dozen calls to (866) 709-2073 in my logs since 4AM this morning.(update was then) I've never seen calls in the logs as I have a network connection and don't order PPVs from the remote. I've unplugged the phone line for now but it is a bit annoying.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

My HR34 received 0xa02 on Tuesday on 6/16. As of this afternoon it still had not loaded My DIRECTV, YouTube, Pandora and channel logos. 

I performed a Clearmybox 2 about 30 minutes ago and there was no change. The STB reset as it should, the guide cache was cleared and the ToDo List was cleared of all scheduled recordings except for today. Hopefully all the goodies will return sometime tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Vinny said:


> My HR34 received 0xa02 on Tuesday on 6/16. As of this afternoon it still had not loaded My DIRECTV, YouTube, Pandora and channel logos.
> 
> I performed a Clearmybox 2 about 30 minutes ago and there was no change. The STB reset as it should, the guide cache was cleared and the ToDo List was cleared of all scheduled recordings except for today. Hopefully all the goodies will return sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Took almost a week for the My DIRECTV & associated stuff to return on my uprade.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Vinny said:


> My HR34 received 0xa02 on Tuesday on 6/16. As of this afternoon it still had not loaded My DIRECTV, YouTube, Pandora and channel logos.
> 
> I performed a Clearmybox 2 about 30 minutes ago and there was no change. The STB reset as it should, the guide cache was cleared and the ToDo List was cleared of all scheduled recordings except for today. Hopefully all the goodies will return sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


If you are not a ce er then you need to do a CLEARMYBOX and NOT a CLEARMYBOX 2. They are different.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> If you are not a ce er then you need to do a CLEARMYBOX and NOT a CLEARMYBOX 2. They are different.


Well with DirecTV keeping both secret, there is no way to know that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It took a couple of weeks, but with My DIRECTV now fully loaded and my ToDo List approaching 80, the remote response has again started to drag its butt in the mud.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

Was out of town since Tuesday early morning. Just came home Friday morning at 12:15am. HR34/700 was unresponsive. Did RBR 2 times still no response. Unplugged it and plugged it back in. Said downloading 0xa02 at 96%. Finished up and everything looks good except missed all of my scheduled recordings since Tuesday morning. Totally sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Well with DirecTV keeping both secret, there is no way to know that.


You should know that if you are telling people since both where explained at the same time when they where originally posted.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

There must be a lot of problems out there with these things. As all of you are mentioning. Looks like the pace of releases that don't add new features other than "stability" has increased again. I wonder if the genies will ever be stable before the next version comes out. The CLEARMYBOX routine shouldn't be necessary by anyone. So far I've never used it but I only use this to record and playback and even that's a problem on F/X or if you ever use that "watch from the beginning" feature and you won't see the end of any show.

I'm curious about the others' experience with the Americans. I've had the extra padding added to that and several other shows for years and at least through this last season I've been able to watch all of the broadcast. I haven't seen the recording cut off at a specific time regardless of any extension. That's a serious one. It seems like these boxes are at the eight track tape player stage of video devices.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

CLEARMYBOX is not a long term fixed for STB slowdowns when it is the PlayList and the ToDo List sizes that are the cause.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I received the update and have not had any problems, the one thing I noticed is that the caller id is now working!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Bofurley said:


> I received the update and have not had any problems, the one thing I noticed is that the caller id is now working!


It's been my experience that Caller ID works the first few days after a update then stops.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

When I stop watching a recording the screen goes black for a short period and the sound from the recording continues playing before it returns to live TV.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

My HR34 got this update on 6/16. when I got up that morning I noticed my Genie Go was flashing Amber. I didn't get around to checking till 6/19.

I turned on the HR34, which bridges my internet and found it at the just a few more minutes screen ten it rebooted and repeated. I got into the diagnostics menu and everything passed. I was kind of disappointed.

I had to unplug it for a minute then it booted up, took forever before it had a picture.

The internet reconnected and the posters and a few extras were back the next day.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Since the last release, I've noticed DTV is now sometimes inserting local commercials on national channels. Are they using my hard drive to do this or is it some other form of magic. Right now it's not a big deal, but was always so glad during political compaigns that they couldn't do that. Now I guess those happy days are over.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

I got 0a02 on my HR34 on 6/16. Before the update everything was working, in slow motion as usual, but after the update, all on demand (except 1000) channels show "not available. My DirecTV is also blank, saying check back later. Restarts do NOT fix it! I always wait over 24 hours for it to populate. But, sometimes it just won't.
I spent quite a while on 2 different calls with support, and got nowhere in fixing my problem. They state that it is a known problem that engineering is working on, and there is nothing they can do to make it work again. I am about convinced that the 'genie" receiver problems are beyond the software engineers capabilities.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jacinkcmo said:


> Since the last release, I've noticed DTV is now sometimes inserting local commercials on national channels. Are they using my hard drive to do this or is it some other form of magic. Right now it's not a big deal, but was always so glad during political compaigns that they couldn't do that. Now I guess those happy days are over.


Local ads are always stored in your HDD. It has always been this way with DVRs


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jacinkcmo said:


> Since the last release, I've noticed DTV is now sometimes inserting local commercials on national channels. Are they using my hard drive to do this or is it some other form of magic. Right now it's not a big deal, but was always so glad during political compaigns that they couldn't do that. Now I guess those happy days are over.


They have actually been doing this for several years now. Maybe your particular market just started up,but it's been around for along time.

It doesn't really affect your hard drive space, as they reserve some of that for these and pushed movies anyway.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> They have actually been doing this for several years now. Maybe your particular market just started up,but it's been around for along time.
> 
> It doesn't really affect your hard drive space, as they reserve some of that for these and pushed movies anyway.


It really surprises me how this works. I frequently have the same channel on in two different rooms, one an HR44 and one an HR24. The two receivers will show different commercials at the same time!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just means that one dr didn't get the push! Or reset and erased it and didn't have it reloaded yet.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> Just means that one dr didn't get the push! Or reset and erased it and didn't have it reloaded yet.


Hm, interesting. One time though they showed the same commercials, but in a different order.

The only "local" ads I have seen on a national channel are ads for Philadelphia NBC10's news at 4. And I have seen it mostly on TLC. It's not a news teaser, just a promo for the 4 pm show. I find that really interesting.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

bpratt said:


> Got a02 on Tuesday of this week. On Wednesday I watched the season finale of The Americans which showed it was 1:11 in length. The show stopped at 1:05 and ask me if I wanted to delete it. This problem has been around for over a year now and from what I can tell it only fails on programs on FX which extend the time several minutes. Because this problem exists on the Genies, I always record all FX programs additionally on my HR21-700 which always plays them to the end with no problem.


Oddly enough, my HR44-500 also suffered from this issue a year ago, but not once this past season. As I recall, it also experienced that issue on "The Bridge".


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

mrphil said:


> Oddly enough, my HR44-500 also suffered from this issue a year ago, but not once this past season. As I recall, it also experienced that issue on "The Bridge".


I've had the long record time/short playback to delete on BBC America. I haven't noticed it on other channels.

Sent from my BlackBerry Passport.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

This problem isn't new with this release but still there after a year or so.

I cannot buy CINEMA with my remote. Never shows a price, never shows a "Buy" button, never prompts me to buy. It plays up to the point where the free preview ends and then goes black and does *nothing*.

We rarely buy overpriced cinema offerings. Have tried maybe 4 times in the last year.

The only way we can watch it is to logon to account and order it there.

System Test passes. CLEARMYBOX has been done. HR34


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

unixguru said:


> This problem isn't new with this release but still there after a year or so.
> 
> I cannot buy CINEMA with my remote. Never shows a price, never shows a "Buy" button, never prompts me to buy. It plays up to the point where the free preview ends and then goes black and does *nothing*.
> 
> ...


How about calling DTV and explaining all of this to them and see if they will send you or come install an HR44 ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

unixguru said:


> This problem isn't new with this release but still there after a year or so.
> 
> I cannot buy CINEMA with my remote. Never shows a price, never shows a "Buy" button, never prompts me to buy. It plays up to the point where the free preview ends and then goes black and does *nothing*.
> 
> ...


That sounds like it can't report back to the home office so it's locked out ppv. A call may fix that. Or it's set to block all ppv either on the receiver or on DIRECTV side.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

No Media Share or YouTube on my HR44 after the 06/16/ 2015 update. No YouTube on my HR24 but MediaShare still works.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Media share is gone from genies and YouTube is gone from DIRECTV. That's expected at this time. No idea if media share is coming back in some way for genies but it's gone for now.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Getting periodic freezing on my HR44 after this release. Mostly on a commercial break


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jdh8668 said:


> Getting periodic freezing on my HR44 after this release. Mostly on a commercial break


Known issue. Happens with Sam's Club commercial.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

got updated to 0xa05 yesterday.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I got 0x0A05 this morning on my HR44-700.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Our HR44-500 had been installed 1 week ago and has software 0X9F6.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> I got 0x0A05 this morning on my HR44-700.


Ditto on my HR34-700


----------



## Dash88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Ditto on my HR34-700


me too


----------

